# Are blue lodges only AF&AM?



## KO2134 (Jan 17, 2013)

I don't get it when some individuals speak about freemasonry in general they use the term blue lodge but they always make a distinguish between prince hall masons and blue lodge i think they're the same but y'all know more than i do so...


----------



## scialytic (Jan 17, 2013)

http://www.masonsoftexas.com/showthread.php?16420-A-f-amp-a-m-F-amp-a-m&highlight=a.f.%26amp%3Ba.m.+f.%26amp%3Ba.m.+scialytic

It's all in this thread. Enjoy!


----------



## Bill Lins (Jan 18, 2013)

We're talking about two different things here. "Blue Lodge" refers to a local Lodge as opposed to a "Grand Lodge". Wharton #621, El Campo #918, et al are "blue Lodges" under the obedience of the Grand Lodge of Texas, A.F. & A.M.. 

Dunno if PHA refers to local Lodges as "blue Lodges" or not.


----------



## KSigMason (Jan 18, 2013)

Every State in the Union chooses its designation and these differences go back to England during the time of the Great Schism. Here is a map I put together that shows the breakdown of states:


----------



## David Hill (Jan 18, 2013)

*Are blue lodges only AF&amp;AM?*

Very cool map! I hadn't seen the split represented graphically. Thanks.


----------



## bupton52 (Jan 18, 2013)

Bill_Lins77488 said:


> We're talking about two different things here. "Blue Lodge" refers to a local Lodge as opposed to a "Grand Lodge". Wharton #621, El Campo #918, et al are "blue Lodges" under the obedience of the Grand Lodge of Texas, A.F. & A.M..
> 
> Dunno if PHA refers to local Lodges as "blue Lodges" or not.



PHA subordinate lodges are also referred to as "blue lodges"


----------



## widows son (Jan 18, 2013)

*Are blue lodges only AF&amp;AM?*

Blue lodges are where the degrees of entered apprentice, fellow-craft and master mason are practice.


----------



## widows son (Jan 18, 2013)

*Are blue lodges only AF&amp;AM?*

And I assume along with PHA, F&AM, and AF&AM both call their craft lodge, blue lodges as well. Also doesn't the AASR have a red lodge where they practice these degrees? I think this has been discussed on here before.


----------



## widows son (Jan 18, 2013)

*Are blue lodges only AF&amp;AM?*

Only one state with AFM? What's the dealio with that?


----------



## scialytic (Jan 18, 2013)

*Re: Are blue lodges only AF&amp;AM?*



widows son said:


> Only one state with AFM? What's the dealio with that?



Read the thread I posted, we got into some of that if I remember correctly...


----------



## Virgin Islands Brother (Jan 18, 2013)

KSigMason said:


> Every State in the Union chooses its designation and these differences go back to England during the time of the Great Schism. Here is a map I put together that shows the breakdown of states:



I know we are only a spec on the map but there are Caribbean Islands that are Blue Lodge AF&AM. I can't recall off hand exactly. I will forward the full list at another time. Off the top: St. Thomas, Virgin Islands, Barbados, Antigua, Tortola, Puerto Rico


----------



## Pscyclepath (Jan 19, 2013)

*Re: Are blue lodges only AF&amp;AM?*



widows son said:


> Only one state with AFM? What's the dealio with that?



It's South Carolina...  As Brother Petigru said 152 years ago last month (December, 1860), it's too small to be an independent nation, and too large to be an insane asylum.  They've hovered between the two extremes for over 200 years ;-)


----------



## Bill Lins (Jan 19, 2013)

KSigMason said:


> Every State in the Union chooses its designation and these differences go back to England during the time of the Great Schism. Here is a map I put together that shows the breakdown of states:




My Brother, I don't see FAAM represented.


----------



## scialytic (Jan 20, 2013)

Bill_Lins77488 said:


> My Brother, I don't see FAAM represented.



To be fair: Washington D.C. is not a state...<K-AAA-RA-TEYY...CHOP!!!> :19:


----------



## Bill Lins (Jan 20, 2013)

You funny boy! :lol:


----------



## scialytic (Jan 20, 2013)

It's a rare opportunity when it's you at the wheel Brother!


----------

